# Steinahatchee,FL report 11-14-10



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Left out of Steinahatchee, FL on flat calm seas out to some private #'s and wrecks and pulled in limit of ARS, 8 red grouper, 5 mangos, 5 b-liners, 4 scamps, and 2 kings. Didn't take alot of pics but heres acouple.


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Great Report...awesome pics, thanks


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Went out to Steinahatchee about 2 years ago and got a mess of Specks.


----------

